# [Spycraft] Delta Green: Rebirth (still taking alts)



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 12, 2005)

_The year is the present day, 2005.

When President Bush formed the Department of Homeland Security in 2002, pressure was placed on him to reactivate the troubleshooting group Delta Green.  This pressure was applied by agents of that organization, who of course were careful not to let their membership in Delta Green slip.  After reviewing the literature and case reports and the mass destruction wrought by agents of the Cthulhu Mythos in WW2 Germany and Vietnam, the president gave his approval to the proposal.  Delta Green then, was formally reborn on January 1, 2003.  

In the two years since its new inception, Delta Green has gained clout until, by the current day, it is no longer a US-centered organization, but its arms no reach across the world.  Delta Green agents are found within most of the major world powers' intelligence and military communities._

I'm gonna try my hand at Delta Green now, another setting I dig.  The book was written in the late 90s, and hasn't been updated for several years, so I took it upon myself to do the updating.  Given the creation of Homeland Security, I felt it was a natural for DG to be reactivated; I figure post-Sept. 11, they're more in demand than ever.  Terrorism and terrorist sympathies would be a very convenient way to cover your tracks after a DG op. 

I'm more or less gauging interest and gathering players for right now.  Maybe start giving some thought to your character concepts awhile.  I'll sit down with my Spycraft book tonight and work out the necessary conversions.  Familiarity with DG isn't really necessary.    

As an addenda, this game will mention some things in the politics of today (references to Homeland Security, of course, and al-Qaeda are it though).  Being DG, you can't really get around that.

As a second addenda, DG doesn't have much of a presence in the United Kingdom.

For those who *do* know DG:

[sblock]The newly revitalized DG has identified PISCES as what it is, but has allied itself, precariously, with the Army of the Third Eye.  As DG has become legal, the "old cowboy" attitude has mostly disppeared.  There's more corruption within the ranks now, though not a lot.[/sblock]

EDIT: I've gone ahead and closed the game, but I'll still take alts.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 13, 2005)

Yo! I'd voice a tentative interest in such a game. Ordinarily, I'd jump at the chance, because I own Delta Green and Countdown and have been wanting to be part of a Delta Green game for ages. However, I'm kind of burdened with work at the moment, and I'm not sure getting into yet another game's a good idea. Still, it never hurts to express an interest, and pulling out's far easier than getting in late. I've got access to all the main DG material and the major Spycraft books, so that's not a problem. I don't have a character idea at the moment, but I'll think on it for a bit and get back to you.

Cheers!
Synch.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 13, 2005)

And inspiration strikes. I don't know what sort of agents you'd prefer, so I don't know how acceptable this idea is. I was thinking of a Pointman sort in his late 40s; someone who worked for DG for some time now, since before it was made legal again, and who knows the risks and whatnot. A man made jaded and cynical fighting a war he knows can never truely be won, but trying nevertheless. Of course, if you'd prefer rookie types I can come up with something else. 

Synch.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm very interested, but I have no idea what DG is. If you can forgive my ignorance, I'd love to play. I think I need a little more info about the organization before I come up with a concept. Thanks for the consideration!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 13, 2005)

Delta Green is a taskforce that has recruits from most other government groups.  So FBI agents, CIA operatives, soldiers, all can be part of Delta Green, all the way right up to National Security Advisors.  All that about what agency you were formerly in, though, has no real game effect except for helping determine which of the Spycraft divisions you're in -- for example, a former NSA agent is much more likely to be in Computer Espionage rather than Urban Warfare.  There's also a network of Delta Green friendlies, which are folks that are more than citizens but less than agents.  Friendlies are, as the name suggests, friendly and offer aid to agents in need, but are clueless on the mission of Delta Green.

Delta Green's purpose is to fight agents of the Cthulhu Mythos -- so more-or-less Call of Cthulhu, but the campaigns have a very different flavor and, being Spycraft, Delta Green is much more survivable.  Unlike Cthulhu, there's a chance you could actually have a high-level Delta Green agent.  The way it all pans out, picture James Bond mixed with The X-Files mixed with Call of Cthulhu.

A bit of history.  Delta Green was pretty much born from the Federal raid on Innsmouth (a brief throwaway line at the end of "The Shadow Over Innsmouth").  In WW2 they came into conflict with a group of Nazis called the Karotechia, who were involved in reanimation research (a la Herbert West).  When Roswell happened, Truman (I think that's who was President then?) formed Majestic-12, which was a group involved in researching the alien wreckage.  Delta Green, though, really blew it during Vietnam.  I forget the specifics of the operation, but a mission was really flubbed up and Delta Green was disbanded.

They went underground throughout the 1970s.  In the 1980s and 1990s they began to resurface as an illegal force, conducting operations in the shadows and trying to hide their existence from the rest of the government.  By this point, they'd started having a lot of antagonism towards Majestic-12, who'd made a pact with the Greys and gotten a load of genetic data.  They're basically hellbent on exploiting Grey technology and science.  Then, in 2003, as I stated in my first post, they were reactivated.  So you can now work in the open.

Other major groups include the Karotechia (thanks to neo-Nazism, they haven't ever really gone away) and The Fate, a Mafia-type consortium based in NYC whos leader may or may not be Nyarlathotep.  And that's just the stuff from the main Delta Green book.  The Countdown sourcebook adds more conspiracies and groups.

There's a secret about the Greys which some Delta Green agents might know if they've been around a while, but which newer recruits won't -- not right away, anyway.  Synchronicity knows what I'm talking about. 

Like I said, I'll get more information on the campaign specifics out here in the next few days.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 13, 2005)

I've been wanting to play a Spycraft game... interesting idea, the cthulu angle is interesting.  I bought Spycraft a long time ago when it first came out and have yet to play it.  I'd be interested.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm also itching to get into a Spycraft game, but the Cthulu flavour of Delta Green (played a bit of Cthulu, but not familiar with DG) has made me even more interested. You can count me in if you're looking for players.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah, what the hey. I'm definitely in. I'm sure I can manage to juggle one more game and my degree!   

DG is a lot of fun. I mean, it has zombies! And crazy Russians! What's not to love? Speaking of which..in your updated DG, is GRU SV-8 still around? And is DG aware of them? I seem to recall they were kind of going bankrupt, but I do like them a lot. Their history's brilliant.

I figured that since I do know a fair bit about DG, it made sense to play a more hard-bitten veteran type who would know some of the secrets about DG, its foes and potential allies. (Little titbits of wisdom like "Don't <mess> with Stephen Alzis! Don't deal with Stephen Alzis! In fact...don't even _speak_ to Stephen Alzis!'') Plus, if some of the rest of the group are greenhorns (pardon the pun   ) DG'd probably figure that having one or two experienced operatives around never hurts. If you're using pretty much straight Spycraft classes, I think my character'd be pretty much pure Pointman, which is always a useful thing to have.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm interested.. either as a Faceman, Driver or even as a soldier (or combo if possible)


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 13, 2005)

Count me in. This sounds like fun!

I'm thinking Driver, but I can fill in whatever is needed. No objections to playing anything.


----------



## Davechan (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm definitely interested - I love Spycraft, and really want to get into some Cthulu. I'd be interested in playing some sort of Doctor/Research scientist type. Possibly CDC? That kind of thing, anyways.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 13, 2005)

The Delta Green website is great at giving a good feel of the setting/organization as well. I tried to just skim it without getting into the details to keep myself uninformed, I want to be suprised

Thanks for your synopsis as well, Andrew.

Edit: spelling


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 13, 2005)

I would sever my leg and beat a baby seal to death with it to play this game.

Er, that is to say I'm interested as well.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd be interested too if there's room  (I'm just gonna have to remember were I left my Spycraft stuff!) - Urban Assualt Soldier or some kind of Snoop (How would a Basement Snoop work - connection via Ether_eal_net?)


----------



## d'Anconia (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey, if there's room, I'd love to give it a try. Have spycraft, no DG experience though. Just of the top of my head, I'd be interested in playing a Hacker type.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 14, 2005)

Holy crap!  That's 9 interested players so far -- considerably more than I thought I was going to get!  I'm going to need to work out some way to get the group down to a more managable size, either a lot of you are going to have to go on an alt-list, or maybe just do a first-come, first-serve and the first couple characters I get go in the game.  Or I might just suck it up and go with a VERY large group.  Maybe split threads, or keep some of you behind at the safehouse as support (you always see in spy movies where they keep some of the team members, especially the computer folks, back at the base).

Anyway, I promised you more detailed information, and here it is.  Stat generation is 1d10+8, two stats may be switched, start at level 5.  I'm also allowing psychics as per Green Ronin's _Psychic's Handbook_ for veterans of MK-ULTRA, STARGATE and the like.  I'll get you more information on that should you choose to go that route -- just let me know.

Note to those of you with the other Spycraft books -- I only have the main Spycraft book, but if there's something out of one of the others you want, run it by me -- I'll probably say yes, unless I don't think it fits.  All gadgets, too, will have to be run by me -- I'll allow most except the obviously James Bond things like submarine cars and jetpacks.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=114032
Here's an RG thread -- everybody who was interested can make a character up and put them on there.  I'll figure something out.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll have something up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Committed Hero (Jan 14, 2005)

What about level of experience with the things DG investigates?  Are we assumed to be friendlies or cell members?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 14, 2005)

With this much interest it'll only make it easier if I bow out and let others get a piece of the action. Have fun all.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 14, 2005)

Andrew, I'm a little unclear on the stat generation. Did you mean what I think you did, where you roll the stats in order and then can swap up to two around? If you meant something else, I apologise for misunderstanding.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 14, 2005)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> Did you mean what I think you did, where you roll the stats in order and then can swap up to two around?



Yup.

Committed, as to your question, I'm assuming you're all at least new recruits.  Whether you're a DG veteran or a new recruit is up to you.

I'll post more later tonight with your specific knowledge as a recruit, which is the history I posted (excepting the Grey and UK spoilers) and some other stuff.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 15, 2005)

Aaagh! I can't find my spycraft stuff (its probabaly at the bottom of a box in my fathers shed!) ergo I will bow out in favour of someone else - have a good game people


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd like to sign on as an alternate - I own but haven't played Spycraft.  Have been itching to play DG for a long time.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 15, 2005)

Character posted in the RG. Let me know if any changes are needed.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 16, 2005)

Final run-down of characters.

Cast of Characters
Alex Santiago.........Davechan
Benjamin Pike.........Synchronicity
Andrew Gordon.........Committed Hero
Gabriel Rose.........d'Anconia
Elzbieta Taszyck.........Bobitron

Alt-List
KaintheSeeker
Vendetta
Maerdwyn

We'll hopefully get this game rolling ASAP, most likely tomorrow evening!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 16, 2005)

And as planned, here's the IC thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=114294


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm not sure from the way the first post is worded if Elz is meeting the group at the dock, or later. Should I wait to post?


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes, she's meeting them there (at the back door).  So just jump right in.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh, and don't forget, since it is Cthulhu, I'm tracking Sanity.  I'll make all the rolls necessary.  Always check the spoiler section at the bottom of my posts, as I'll let you know in there if your character lost anything.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 18, 2005)

By the way, I do hope nobody has a problem with Pike's 'take charge' attitude. He is a character who seeks to take charge, especially when surrounded by 'goddamn rookies', but I'm not trying to railroad people into anything. If anyone wants to do something different, Pike'd be happy to let them do so. (So long as it wasn't something crazy, of course..  ) It's a hard line to walk with a take-charge character in a game where all the players should be free to do their own thing, so someone please poke me if you think I'm going too far with Pike. 

Thanks!
Synch.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 18, 2005)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> By the way, I do hope nobody has a problem with Pike's 'take charge' attitude.





To be honest, I'm glad. Don't sweat it. If anyone gives Pike trouble, Elz will back him up


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 19, 2005)

I've never played C of C or Delta Green, so I'm curious how the Sanity rules are laid out. THanks!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 19, 2005)

Ack, almost simultaneous posting there! I've edited mine so it makes sense with the new developments..


----------



## Davechan (Jan 20, 2005)

I've edited my character sheet to show equipment, and I've rolled VP.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 20, 2005)

Sorry I sort of dropped out of this game when characters were being built when I had posted early on that I wanted in.  But it had the unfortunate timing of starting as I was starting my own new adventure and I sort of let this slip.  Building characters ain't easy and I just didn't have the time.  Sorry


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 24, 2005)

Should I read Elz's spoiler posts now she's 'explained what happened?' I'm a little unclear on the etiquette here.

Thanks!
Synch.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 24, 2005)

My fault.  Yes, go ahead and do that.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 26, 2005)

Andrew: [sblock]I was hoping you could help me out a little in clarifying the sort of things Pike knows after nearly 20 years of DG work. I'd imagine he's got to know *something* about what's going on after that long, but I don't want to overstep my bounds and assume knowledge Pike has no right having. Could you take a look at what I'm written below and comment?

Organisations I can see it being feasible Pike might have heard of: MJ-12 (Whether he knows about their connection with the Greys is another matter), the Karotechia (If he has, like the rest of Delta Green, he likely thinks they're destroyed), the Fate (Perhaps as a dodgy New York crime syndicate that's possibly connected to Alzis?), PISCES (If he does, I imagine he has no idea about the Shans), Saucerwatch (as a bunch of goddamn troublemakers), Phenomen-X (as Saucerwatch, but even worse).

Mythos gods it's possible Pike has heard of (though doesn't necessarily know anything about): Cthulhu, Nyarlathotep, Yog-Sothoth, Shub-Niggurath, Father Dagon.

Mythos beings Pike may have heard of/actually met: Deep one (DG knows a lot about them, so I figure Pike may have heard things), ghoul (kind of common, and DG does have one working for them..), grey (they're quite active), byakhee (they seem quite a common servan beastie), dimensional shambler (they are supposed to be assassins. Pike may have been present when someone in his vicinity got a nasty shock...I like the idea of that being something that happened to a former cell member of his).

Important beings Pike may be aware of: Stephen Alzis (incredibly dangerous; a man you don't cross...or even interact with, if you can help it), Belial (runs Club Apocalypse; seems to have some occult pull), Adolph Lepus (The bogeyman of MJ-12). (I figure Pike's probably been to Club Apocalypse at least once - with other people, that is - and anyone with an ounce of sense hears about Alzis if they're in the Mythos business.)

If you could let me know what of the above is going too far and what is OK, I'd appreciate it . This is just a vague idea I'm trying to build based on how common various groups/monsters/gods are and therefore how likely it is Pike may have run into them, to make sure I don't accidentally use knowledge Pike has no business having. Finally, I was thinking it would be entirely plausible that Pike may be down some SAN at start of game - perhaps as much as 2d6 worth, to represent SAN loss from previous missions that he hasn't fully recovered from yet. It's entirely up to you. 

Cheers!
Synch.
[/sblock]


----------



## Synchronicity (Feb 16, 2005)

Andrew, quick question. Was a favour check required for the lab time? I'd like to know if I've spent an action die or not. Cheers! 

Synch.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah, you'd have needed a favor check for that.  Sorry. 

And I guess I haven't replied to your previous knowledge, either.  I'd imagine after that time, Pike would know all that.  And I'll let you decide if he knows about the real identity of the Greys -- I'd personally think you would, having been in the business so long.  And about MJ-12 as well.


----------



## Synchronicity (Feb 16, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Yeah, you'd have needed a favor check for that.  Sorry.
> 
> And I guess I haven't replied to your previous knowledge, either.  I'd imagine after that time, Pike would know all that.  And I'll let you decide if he knows about the real identity of the Greys -- I'd personally think you would, having been in the business so long.  And about MJ-12 as well.




Cool. I'll remember I'm down one action die. Also, shiny good info. I think if it's OK I'll have him know about MJ-12 and the Greys being connected, and be fairly certain of a connection between the Greys and 'the others'. I'd imagine he may suspect the truth, but without any real proof of his suspicions...it's more fun that way!


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 2, 2005)

Any interest in resurrecting this game, Mr. Gable? I was having a great time.


----------

